# Probleme mit Ioncube und Debian Lenny



## Susi (27. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche auf meinem Debian Lenny Server Ioncube zu installieren.
Offensichtlich hat es auch funktioniert, denn wenn ich den "Loader-Wizard" aufrufe bekomme ich die Meldung:

The ionCube Loader 4.0.0 is already installed and encoded files should run without problems.

Mein Problem: Die Software, die ich installieren möchte benötigt Version 5.2

Eingebunden habe ich den Loader in der php.ini mit folgender Zeile:

zend_extension = /usr/local/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so

Warum wird diese Version nicht geladen? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Susi


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2010)

Du scheinst hier die PHP Version mit der Ioncube Loader Version zu verwechseln. Es ist der Ioncube Loader Version 4.0.0 für PHP 5.2. Ob also die Datei ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so für Deinen Server die richtige ist das hängt davon ab, ob Du auch wirklich php 5.2 installiert hast und nicht eine andere PHP Version.


----------



## Susi (27. Okt. 2010)

Hey,
danke für die Antwort. Jetzt verstehe ich die Versionsnummer.
Nachdem ich die korrekte Version installiert habe, funktioniert alles prima!
Nochmals vielen Dank!
Susi


----------

